# What is this color?



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Cream and white parti?


----------



## 72927poodles (8 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Cream and white parti?


Cream vs apricot is so confusing to me. Maybe because I bought my female as apricot parti but her color is almost this light. Thank you for your input!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Juanita F. Rojas said:


> Cream with Grey or the Beige lt. Mainly light color.


Genetically impossible in poodles. The parents are parti, which means the light spots are white, not cream. Piebald white and grey in a newborn is very unlikely; the dilution gene needed for a poodle to be born grey is very rare in poodles. So it's most likely this pup is cream and white or apricot and white.


----------

